# T-shirt Design Inspiration: Photography T-shirts



## Printsome

London, UK: Lenses, cameras, tripods, flashes, memory cards and maybe now some cool printed t-shirts. In the bag of a good photographer, professional or enthusiast, there’s always room for cool gadgets (Photojojo fans please raise your hands). Whether your an old school, dark room lab rat or like taking pictures with your smartphone and then putting them on Instagram, I’m sure you wouldn’t mind wearing a printed t-shirt to showcase your love for Photography. After all, it would look great in a selfie.

Being a photographer can be glamorous and get you access to lots of different types of events, not to mention the endless line of friends wanting pictures taken, which of course means you will never be without a model. It also means being responsible for the official photos on family birthdays, missing the fun of the pose and sometimes being the notable absence from the family album. So, before you embrace this Photography love and starting wearing a printed t-shirt on the street, make sure you know what you’re doing.

Our selection of printed t-shirts and designs for Photography lovers ranges from the classics Rollerflex and Polaroid to funny illustrations like the clever Camera Sutra. It also brings the lovely creations from Ice Cream Tees and my personal favourite printed t-shirt: La Mémoire, from Young Love Apparel. I hope you enjoy this selection:


----------



## prolinesinc

Great stuff. I am a film purist, even though I am using my 6D on a daily basis. Love the shoot film shirt. Good stuff all around. Props


----------



## limey

Another Great post
thanks

Sean


----------



## elcielo

Aah, Hasselblad, Bronica. Never did take pictures that I considered good enough to go for a medium format. 

I like your shirts. Congrats.


----------



## Jasminelin

your post is really nice, It's cool to put on the T Shirts.Good Design!


----------



## sunflower1010

Good design


----------



## tshirtbus

nice work, how do you make it? do you use a digital machine to help you print your design on blank t shirt?


----------



## fatfish2015seo

One of the top Post.... Love it.


----------



## aldorabancroft

All designs are really very awesome. I like it. Will print one of it on mine tees.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sanda

aldorabancroft said:


> All designs are really very awesome. I like it. Will print one of it on mine tees.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


wonderful to see it!


----------

